# (H)Orks/IG (W)chaos uk only



## Conrad1994 (Feb 17, 2014)

Haves

Warboss
15 ork boyz
5 ork nobz
1 ork trukk
9 goblins

IG

10 Gaurdsman 
1 metal sniper 
1 metal officer
1 senital


Want

Any chaos 

Necrons


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

What kind of Chaos are you after and do you want it un-assembled? Because I have some built and painted chaos at my home and I could see if there is anything in there that would interest you?


----------



## Conrad1994 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Hi*

Any chaos really don't mind if its painted or assembled


----------

